# Favorite Hunting Quiver



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

If you would be so kind as to tell me what quiver each of you use and why you continue to use it? Ummkay...thanks!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Tightspot


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Four arrow 2 piece fuse quiver. It is durable light and holds arrows very well. I have yet to have an arrow come loose will trekking many miles on the front. I can't say that about other quivers I have used. Nothing worse than loosing an arrow you didn't even get to shoot.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am shooting the Mathews one piece for the first time this year. I thought that it would be too flimbsy for me since it is so compact with a lot of arrow hanging out the end. I had been using the 2 piece before and liked it but I really like the one peice that is soooooooo easy to take off but still sturdy. I shot the fuse one year that was easy to take off and VERY quiet but got tired of back tracking my trail to find it after catching a branch and it falling off. After 3 or 4 of those, I started tying a string from my quiver to my bow.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I still use the old Diamond Archery Quick Quiver contraption. I can put the quiver on my belt, in a tree or on my bow(s). Quiet, sturdy and versatile.

http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publis ... iver.shtml


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been using the Alpine Soft Lock for the last few years. If you like a quiver that can detatch in a hurry this is a good one. My biggest complaint is that the tail of the arrow hags out too much. I modified mine to make it longer and that works better for holding the arrows. With that said, I am going to go back to a 2 piece quiver from now on, because I think they are a more solid set up, and it doesn't bother me to shoot with the quiver on.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you for all the input thus far! In addition to what has already been said, does anyone have any take on what quivers seem to work best when used in conjunction with a sure-loc sportsman's special? That tightspot quiver looks like a quality item, but it looks like there'd be a little too much going on in one area if you used it with a single pin sight.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

The Tightspot does interfere with many of the sliders. I have the new Black Gold Accent slider and it works great with it, but that doesn't help if you don't need or want a new sight right now.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I used the fuse 2-piece with a slider for many years. I did not use a sureloc but I had plenty of room between my sight and arrows. I fixed any clearance issue I had with getting a tommy hogg slider. It sits in front of the arrows now and is rock solid compared to the sure-loc slider. I guess the only problem is that you already have a sure-loc so a new site might not be what you are looking for. But for $200 bucks for the spot hogg an upgrade would be eaiser.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Ken, I was wondering about those new spot hogg sliders. I suppose you have nothing but good things to say about it. That's good to know! Thanks...I'm leaning toward the Octane 2 piece quiver right now. Anyone have any thoughts on that one? My only issue with a 2-piece is that I am shooting a long A2A bow...so unless it is a very adjustable 2-piece then my arrows are too short for the quiver.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I use the fuse 2 pc. 6 arrow, because I don't shoot as well as Ken.  I like how solid it is and it's very adjustable.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry but I totally screwed up my comment on the last post. NO it was not a "Fuse" it was an "ALPINE" that I kept haveing fall off and losing along the trail. 

My two peice Mathews quiver did interfere with my Sure-loc sight. The new one piece quiver has NO issues with my slider at all.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

oh ok Scott that makes sense with it being an Alpine...not a big fan of that design at all...I think it's engineered more with Eastern treestand hunting in mind.

I think I'm gonna end up going with a compact one-piece quiver that just mounts to the top attachment point on the riser.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Stable, How far apart are your quiver mount holes. I shot a protec and my fuse gave me enough to hold a 26.5 inch arrow. If you give me the measurements of the holes I could let you know how short of an arrow it would take.

And Tye, I appreciate the comment but I have emptied the ole quiver a time or two. I just figure if I need more than 4 arrows in a day I should probably get my self off the mountain for the day anyway. O|*


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

My quiver mount holes are almost at the limb pockets. It's a bowtech 101st and I have a 27" shaft. I don't believe the fuse quivers will attach to my riser anyhow...I believe they are a triangle shape whereas my quiver mount holes are hex shaped...unless fuse has an adapter for the attachment.
I'll measure and let you know, but it is 36.25" a2a...


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I Just sent a text to a guy at hoyt and they are compatible with bowtechs. So when I get home I will check your measurements and let you know


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Just measured the distance between the 2 quiver attachment points... ~27"
thanks for finding that out for me! I had assumed that they only fit the triangle attachment points since I had only seen then on Hoyts and Elites...


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Another vote for the Fuse 2 piece quiver.

Mark


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I don't know what happened to my reply but it is now gone. I measured my AM35 and the post are 20" apart and the arrow gripper to hood distance is 19" Mine isn't very adjustable but the new ones are. Check them out here(http://www.hoyt.com/accessories/). I think with there adjust ability you will be fine. I can't believe they put the mounting holes so var apart. They must think everyone shoots a 32" arrow


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I know! Kinda limits me to a one piece quiver...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

c3hammer said:


> Tightspot


+1, though I really liked my Fuse Satori 1 piece quick detach quiver too.. it is used but in good condition if you're interested in making an offer. New it was $125.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> Ken, I was wondering about those new spot hogg sliders.


I opted to go with the Tommy Hogg instead of the Sureloc because of the ability to attatch the quiver, and still be able to adjust the sight while an animal is in front of me... as mentioned, I have that sight with the tightspot attatched to the back of it and it works awesome.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think on my next bow I may try that new montana black gold slider sight with the tightspot quiver. I found the Octane Bantamweight quiver at Sportsman's Warehouse in Chattanooga for $60 and they're regularly $90 so I got it and set it up and looks like it is going to fill the bill with my current set-up. Thanks for all the help gentlemen!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have used a tree limb quiver for the past two years with no problems with my Sure Loc. (one piece)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

north slope said:


> I have used a tree limb quiver for the past two years with no problems with my Sure Loc. (one piece)


is that the tree limb elite quiver?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Tree Limb is pretty much like the one piece Mathews quivers your arrows are kind of hanging out there but with a short draw length works great. I like how your can detach it and hang it on something.


----------

